# Under arm pain



## Carmen315

Hi everyone,

I'm trying to find out if anyone has experience a similar situation to mine.

Around the same time I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's 2 months ago I started developing odd pain in my armpits. It's always in at least one of my armpits, sometimes both and when it gets really bad it radiates on my left side along my collarbone and down my arm.

I asked my endo if it was related to the Hashi's or hypo and he said he didn't think so. I've been to a GP who just said I had lymphadenopathy and wasn't worried. Chest Xrays were clear. The pain got so bad in my chest I want to the ER. EKG was clear but they referred me to an OB for a mammogram. That, too, came back clear.

I'm frustrated because I can't find a reason for the pain. It's so strange. Even though the pain is usually just present and annoying, 2/10 pain scale, it should be 0/10!

I was wondering if this is just a lesser known symptoms of Hashimoto's or hypo. Has anyone else ever experienced this before?

Thanks!

Carmen


----------



## Andros

Carmen315 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm trying to find out if anyone has experience a similar situation to mine.
> 
> Around the same time I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's 2 months ago I started developing odd pain in my armpits. It's always in at least one of my armpits, sometimes both and when it gets really bad it radiates on my left side along my collarbone and down my arm.
> 
> I asked my endo if it was related to the Hashi's or hypo and he said he didn't think so. I've been to a GP who just said I had lymphadenopathy and wasn't worried. Chest Xrays were clear. The pain got so bad in my chest I want to the ER. EKG was clear but they referred me to an OB for a mammogram. That, too, came back clear.
> 
> I'm frustrated because I can't find a reason for the pain. It's so strange. Even though the pain is usually just present and annoying, 2/10 pain scale, it should be 0/10!
> 
> I was wondering if this is just a lesser known symptoms of Hashimoto's or hypo. Has anyone else ever experienced this before?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Carmen




Carmen; have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid? Do you have swollen lymph nodes that you can feel around your neck and under the arms?

What are you taking for the Hashimoto's and how much? Do you have recent labs and results you can share?


----------



## bigfoot

Hashi's has a funny habit of doing things that doctors can't even explain. I had a weird rash on my arms before starting treatment. Nobody could figure out what it was. Then I started a little T4 medication, and poof, rash was gone forever.

I think it would be important to rule out the lymph nodes, like Andros said. And it appears they already checked your heart out, too. That is good, because heart trouble in women can manifest itself in odd places, like pain in the shoulders, jaw, and so forth.


----------



## allowingtoo

Do you have a cat or have you been around one and have been scratched? There really is such a thing as Cat Scratch Fever. I had a kitten scratch me and had a swollen lymph node and was diagnosed with it. You may just need a round of antibiotics.


----------



## Carmen315

Hi Everyone, Thanks for your thoughtful replies.

@Andros Thank you!

My labs when I was diagnosed with Hashi's/hypo:

T4 - 1.24
TSH - 13.190

I don't have more results than that, unfortunately.

I've never had an ultrasound of my thyroid. Do you think that's something I should request next time? My lymph nodes aren't palpable but I can tell it's them that are the source of the pain.

I was put on Armour and am now taking 60 mg a day, along with Vitamin D, and cortisol. While I don't feel 100% yet, I do feel about 75% better and I'm very happy so far.

My last labs after being on meds for 6 weeks were:

T4 - 1.0
TSH - 4.81

They're not where we'd like them to be. My doctor wants my TSH to be less than 1.0. I have another appointment with him in two weeks for follow up on my labs.

@bigfoot - My strange rash I had on my legs is going away too! I'm thrilled about seeing a physical change since most of it has been just based on how I feel. I was convinced I was a hypochondriac for a while (as I hear many with Hashi's/hypo feel).

@allowingtoo Thanks. I do have a cat. How do they test for CTF? My GP did put me on antibiotics which made no difference. I was concerned it was mono for a while.

Thanks, again, everyone.


----------



## allowingtoo

I actually have no idea how they test for Cat Scratch Fever or if there is a test for it. I went to a Cancer Dr and he diagnosed me. I don't think I ever even took antibiotics for it. I can still feel a tenderness every now and then though (it seems like), it could just be my imagination.

I'd actually forgotten all about the kitten until he brought it up. It wasn't my cat but one that I had attempted to pet and it poked me. So, not even a scratch at that really.

Google it or ask your Dr for more information.

I did find this for you and this about your cat. It seems if you do have it, your spleen should also be enlarged, and your Dr should be able to detect it. (That's what the article says anyway).


----------



## Andros

Carmen315 said:


> Hi Everyone, Thanks for your thoughtful replies.
> 
> @Andros Thank you!
> 
> My labs when I was diagnosed with Hashi's/hypo:
> 
> T4 - 1.24
> TSH - 13.190
> 
> I don't have more results than that, unfortunately.
> 
> I've never had an ultrasound of my thyroid. Do you think that's something I should request next time? My lymph nodes aren't palpable but I can tell it's them that are the source of the pain.
> 
> I was put on Armour and am now taking 60 mg a day, along with Vitamin D, and cortisol. While I don't feel 100% yet, I do feel about 75% better and I'm very happy so far.
> 
> My last labs after being on meds for 6 weeks were:
> 
> T4 - 1.0
> TSH - 4.81
> 
> They're not where we'd like them to be. My doctor wants my TSH to be less than 1.0. I have another appointment with him in two weeks for follow up on my labs.
> 
> @bigfoot - My strange rash I had on my legs is going away too! I'm thrilled about seeing a physical change since most of it has been just based on how I feel. I was convinced I was a hypochondriac for a while (as I hear many with Hashi's/hypo feel).
> 
> @allowingtoo Thanks. I do have a cat. How do they test for CTF? My GP did put me on antibiotics which made no difference. I was concerned it was mono for a while.
> Thanks, again, everyone.


Wow!!! That TSH was up there! Goodness! I am so glad it is coming down and your doc is right on about TSH @ 1.0 or less w/FREE T3 at about 75% of the range re your own lab ranges.

Yes, yes and yes to the ultra-sound. You need to make sure there is nothing untoward taking place.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.


----------



## Carmen315

allowingtoo said:


> I actually have no idea how they test for Cat Scratch Fever or if there is a test for it. I went to a Cancer Dr and he diagnosed me. I don't think I ever even took antibiotics for it. I can still feel a tenderness every now and then though (it seems like), it could just be my imagination.
> 
> I'd actually forgotten all about the kitten until he brought it up. It wasn't my cat but one that I had attempted to pet and it poked me. So, not even a scratch at that really.
> 
> Google it or ask your Dr for more information.
> 
> I did find this for you and this about your cat. It seems if you do have it, your spleen should also be enlarged, and your Dr should be able to detect it. (That's what the article says anyway).


Thank you! I'll look into it. Seems like a long shot, but I also never in a million years suspected Hashi's either.

That your cat "poked" you made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Carmen315

Andros said:


> Wow!!! That TSH was up there! Goodness! I am so glad it is coming down and your doc is right on about TSH @ 1.0 or less w/FREE T3 at about 75% of the range re your own lab ranges.
> 
> Yes, yes and yes to the ultra-sound. You need to make sure there is nothing untoward taking place.
> 
> Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
> http://breakingmuscle.com/
> 
> Dr. Mercola (FREES)
> http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
> 
> Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.


My doctor was a little surprised my TSH was so high too, although I hear it can even reach the hundreds. Does the higher the TSH mean worse symptoms?

What sorts of things does an ultrasound find? Is it common to find thyroid issues in addition to already knowing about a Hashi's diagnosis?


----------



## Andros

Carmen315 said:


> My doctor was a little surprised my TSH was so high too, although I hear it can even reach the hundreds. Does the higher the TSH mean worse symptoms?
> 
> What sorts of things does an ultrasound find? Is it common to find thyroid issues in addition to already knowing about a Hashi's diagnosis?


And ultra-sound can help confirm Hashi's if there is a "grape like" appearance but it is not a definitive test nor is the presence of TPO; it is only suggestive.

FNA and the presence of Hurthle cells that are indigenous to Hashi's is definitive. There are also cancer Hurthle cells.

Which is the other reason for ultra-sound to make sure you don't have cancer.

Everyone is different when it comes to TSH levels. It would seem that we sometimes grow accustomed to feeling poorly and we just keep on adjusting. It is so so insidious.


----------



## Carmen315

Andros said:


> And ultra-sound can help confirm Hashi's if there is a "grape like" appearance but it is not a definitive test nor is the presence of TPO; it is only suggestive.
> 
> FNA and the presence of Hurthle cells that are indigenous to Hashi's is definitive. There are also cancer Hurthle cells.
> 
> Which is the other reason for ultra-sound to make sure you don't have cancer.
> 
> Everyone is different when it comes to TSH levels. It would seem that we sometimes grow accustomed to feeling poorly and we just keep on adjusting. It is so so insidious.


Andros, you seem to really know this well! Did you have thyroid cancer or just have absorbed the info from research and these boards?

I've had a little nagging feeling that it's more than Hashi's and possibly thyroid cancer. For some reason I'm avoiding scheduling an ultrasound. Maybe it's because I don't want to be hypochondriac and make this into more than it actually is.

Are there any symptoms unique to thyroid cancer?


----------



## bigfoot

If anything, that ultrasound would give you a good baseline going forward.


----------



## Carmen315

I'll try and schedule and ultrasound on Monday. I agree that a baseline is very important.

This is also the first time I've heard of Hurthle cells. Of course, I didn't know there were thyroid antibodies until I found out I had them. I feel like despite all the research I do, I still overlook so much.


----------

